# 1967 Datsun 520 Pickup - WINDSHIELD NEEDED!!



## IrkenEvangelion (Jun 12, 2008)

For my birthday this year my grandfather's giving me his '67 Datsun and I'm going to fix it up. I need a new windshield for it though and thought this was the place to see if anyone had one. Thanks!


----------

